# Para's GI Expert



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

recent periodicals have featured this gun
guess it is new - is it?
for the features and the price looks like competing with the entry level springfield and the taurus
for the $$ i think i'll have to get one
Thoughts?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

It's relatively new, less than a year old.

I don't see what's so expert about the gun, but for a MILSPEC sure, I'd give it a whirl as the Expert is not Parakoted (it's a crap finish IMHO). I do favor the later model grip safety that the Expert has and the sights are usable, it features the Commander style hammer that many prefer to the spurred variety. 

I've had four Paras and they all ran well. With a dealer price around $500, I don't think you can go wrong. It should be a good performer. 

Some have had issues with Para Customer service, but if the gun runs you don't need to worry about that.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

mmm...it is parakote

http://www.paraord.com/new/product_expert.php#specs

I've been looking at it also...online...have yet to find one in stock anywhere local to look at.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

bruce333 said:


> mmm...it is parakote
> 
> http://www.paraord.com/new/product_expert.php#specs
> 
> I've been looking at it also...online...have yet to find one in stock anywhere local to look at.


Hmmm, I got the distinct impression that it was Parkerized...In person it did not look like the Parakote..I must be deranged or am loosing cognitive function...only one thing to do, get more coffee.


----------

